# TO Buy or not to buy?????



## 05golfer (Apr 11, 2005)

There is an audi 100 wagon down the street for sale. it's been sitting for a while. it is automatic. It has been flooded but it runs. Interior is in decent condition, apart from getting wet. he is asking $500 What do you think?


----------



## 05golfer (Apr 11, 2005)

oh and it has 118,000 Miles


----------



## Mrb00st (Jun 26, 2005)

well **** for $500 i dont think you can go wrong. It's not like you're putting a massive investment into it.


----------

